# Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen



## powerpauer (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute 

Bin nach der suche neue leichte floatrute 

zielfisch und methode  der rute :m friedfisch mit pose und wagler :m,forellen teich angelei mit spiro und pose ewentuel bodentaster 

meine frage ob jemand die neue Daiwa Aqualite sensor float im gebrauch schon hat -und ob sie für friedfisch und forellenteich gut geeignet ist 

Über ein paar infos würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß P.


----------



## Damyl (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

Hallo 
Ich fische seit knapp einem Jahr die Aqualite Power Match. Hatte beim Kauf die Sensor Float und die Power Match im direkten Vergleich.
Meiner Meinung haben beide den selben Blank, nur die Beringung und der Griff sind verschieden.

Kann dir die Rute nur empfehlen. Preis-Leistung glatte "1" #6
Für deine Angelmethoden sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## powerpauer (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

Hallo 

habe grade testbericht Über die sensor float gelesen getestet durch  Blinker zu sehen durch Dawa Home  -die sensor scheint etwas weich zu sein ist die frage ob zum forellen nicht zu weich |kopfkrat

@ Damyl 

welche unterschied ist bei demm griff -ist der bei sensor länger als bei match .

Gruß P.


----------



## Damyl (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

Die Sensor hat einen verstellbaren Rollenhalter. Da lässt sich die Rollenposition noch paar cm verändern.
Für Forellen ist sie nicht zu weich. Aber wenn du es lieber bisschen steifer hättest, schau dir die Power Float an.
Aber für deinen Einsatzzweck würde ich eher die Sensor nehmen....


----------



## powerpauer (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

Hallo 

ich habe noch die Tornado allround zuhause vorgenga model  von power float -die ist mir zu kopflastig und zu schwer bei forellen angell .

Gruß P.


----------



## MrFloppy (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

die sensor float ist recht wabbelig. ich hab mir letztes jar die tornado zander gegönnt, auch ne 1a floatrute, die einiges straffer als die sensor float ist. leider ist sie nur 3m60, aber für meine zwecke reicht das. evtl. findest die noch irgendwo ;-)

ich nehm die rute zum posenfischen auf karpfen und zander, sowie zum sbirolinofschen auf forellen. an der rute hab ich entweder ne cardinal 704lx (karpfen, zander) oder ne aspire 2500 (forellen).


----------



## powerpauer (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

Hallo 

ja jch denke auch das die sensor doch ein wenig zu weich für Forellen sein darf -ich hab sie noch nicht in der hand gehabt aber laut blinker test ist sie schön recht weich 

eine gute forellen rute würde ein kompromiss eine rute mit halb aktion -weiche spitze gute ruckrad 

wer kann mir etwas empfehlen ausser shimano. 

Gruß P.


----------



## barschhunter1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

könnte euch die cormoran speciland specialist oder speciland forelle/zander empfehlen.


----------



## MrFloppy (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

ne straffe matchrute ist für forellen sehr gut geeignet. schau dir mal die modelle der sänger - master edition an. bin ansonsten wahrlich kein freund der marke, aber die master edition kann sich echt sehen lassen.

hab ne master edition competition match mit 4m20, mit der hab ich auch schon karpfen bis 15 pfund recht problemlos gelandet. mit forellen bis 6 pfund hatte ich nie probleme (rolle: technium 2500 (0,18er mono) bzw. stradic 1000 (0,16er mono)).


----------



## powerpauer (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

Hallo 

eine match rute kommt nicht in frage wegen zu kleine und zu viele ringe -behindert nur das würfgewicht -ist mehr für fischen mit wagler geeignet 

rute die ich suche soll  3 teilig zwischen 360-390 länge sein nicht miehr als 240 gr wigen-nicht so viele ringe haben und die ringe sollen etwas großer als bei match rute sein-optimal würde hier eine leichte float mit halb aktion die wg soll bis max 30-40 wg sein 

aktion der rute soll halbparabolic sein 

ich denke Über die neue spro trout modelle und daiwa procaster trout  so wie exori modelle nach 

ein heisse rute soll die greys float sein 

Gruß P.


----------



## Dingsens (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

Moin powerpauer,

wenn dir die sensor float zu weich ist,schau dir doch mal die power float an.

Ist die gleiche Rute,nur eben von 15-50 gr. Wurfgewicht.
Hatte sie vor paar Tagen in der Hand,da ich immernoch ne Rute zum Sbirofischen an der Küste suche.
Nachdem ich sie in der Hand hatte,war ich von der semiparabolischen Aktion und dem geringen Gewicht (220 gr. bei 3,60m!!) so überzeugt,dass ich sie mir wohl holen werde.

Es gibt sie zwar auch in 3,90m Länge,aber die 3,60er paßt mir persönlich wesentlich besser.

Ich hatte zum Vergleich die sensor float auch in der Hand und die ist dagegen tatsächlich ein Schwabbelstock.

Also schau sie dir mal an,ist echt ne tolle Rute mit ner super Verarbeitung.
Hab sie bei uns für paarund70 € stehen sehen aber im Netz solltest du sie für etwa 60-65€ bekommen.
Also anschauen lohnt,ich bin jedenfalls begeistert.

Trotzdem weiterhin viel Glück bei der Suche,falls sie dir doch nicht so zusagen sollte.

Grüße aus HRO...


----------



## powerpauer (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

Hallo 

Danke für deine info-nun ich denke das die sensor doch zu weich sein würde die power float würde mich ein wenig das wg abschrecken

ich habe jetz noch zuhause die tornado allrund mit 360 und bis 50 wg stehen, ist das vorgenger modell von Aquelite power float -eine gute rute und schön parabolisch denoch für denn forellepuff zu kopflastig ich meine als posen grund rute ist die schön ok aber zum schlepen mit spiro für forellen puff zu schwer zu dick an der spitze zu kopflastig 

nun ich denke das ich mir noch die daiwa  procaster trout oder die neue heartleand anschauen muss 

an sonsten gibt es noch ein paar modelle von Spro und Balzer 

ich suche eine rute für forellenpuff die auch zum  friedfisch posen angelei geeignat ist .

eine Mefo rute würde hier zu demensional 

Gruß P.


----------



## Dingsens (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

Moin,

mach dir mal wegen der WG-Angabe keine zu großen Sorgen.
Die 50 gr. kannst du,wie bei fast jeder Rute vergessen. Und im Vergleich zur Tornado ist das schon fast ein filigranes Stöckchen.
Ich pers. habe eine Rute gesucht,mit der ich 30iger Sbiros problemlos werfen kann und viel mehr würde ich ihr auch nicht zumuten wollen,WG-Angabe hin oder her.
Wie gesagt,schau sie dir einfach mal an. Ich bin überzeugt,dass sie auch mit Ködern unter 15 gr. gut zurecht kommt.
Und zum Thema Kopflastigkeit,die Powerfloat hat einen verstellbaren Rollenhalter,womit du die Balance etwas austarieren kannst. Find ich nicht die schlechteste Lösung.

Trotzdem viel Glück bei der Suche,ich denke,du wirst schon das Richtige für dich finden.

Grüße aus HRO...


----------



## powerpauer (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

Hallo 

ich muss ein paar Hamburg läden aufsuchen um die Aqualite zu besichtigen hoffe das ich die begrabel kann 

Gruß P.


----------



## kuate (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

Hallo zusammen!

Wärme das Thema hier wieder auf, weil ich hoffe jemand hat nen Tipp wo man im moment die 

Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float in 3,60m

möglichst *günstig *erstehen kann!? Ich weiß sie ist eh nicht besonders teuer, aber man soll ja nichts unversucht lassen! :vik:

Standard-Preis ohne versand ist im Netz ca. 65€.

Vielleicht hat jemand nen besseren Deal anzubieten?

Beste Grüße


----------



## kuate (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

Keiner ein interessantes Angebot am Start?


----------



## ostseeaal (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite sensor float zum friedfisch und forellen*

Solche eine Rute suche ich auch. Die Einträge sind ja schon älter. Gibt es da mittlerweile ein Nachfolgemodell oder ist dieses noch aktuell


----------

